# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Where should I have birthday dinner?

## suntan

This weekend.

----------


## DonJuan

Vegas is calling

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

East Side Mario's.

----------


## flipstah

Montana's is right beside it, even better

----------


## BavarianBeast

Shokunin
OMO Teppan 
sukiyaki house 
Gyu Kaku 
Longview steakhouse if you can get in 
Bow valley ranche 

Those are my favourite spots in Calgary. Definitely like my Japanese food haha

----------


## DonJuan

Is it an important birthday?

If not go Chairman's or Modern or Vintage and have a good time!




> Longview steakhouse if you can get in



Book for next birthday LOL

----------


## bjstare

I've always wanted to try Longview, but it's a hell of an uber ride back from there. And a bit of a long drive home to be doing it after a bottle of wine.

----------


## asp integra

Caesars. Heading there next week for my b day

----------


## ExtraSlow

River cafe, rouge or the ranche. 
Or if you can get out of town make the wife drive you out to emerald lake Lodge.

----------


## killramos

Luca

----------


## Darkane

Be Alpha and only make other people’s birthdays big deals. Downplay your own.

----------


## 90_Shelby

Check out Wilde, food is decent, and it’s on the top floor of The Dorian downtown. This may or may not be appealing if you work downtown but you should be able to get a table unlike Major Tom’s.

----------


## sabad66

as a beyond baller the only answer is Eight. but doubt you can get in on short notice

Aside from the other good suggestions above, I took my team out to lunch this week at Klein/Harris and it was pretty good. It’s on my list to go back for dinner some time

- - - Updated - - -

Also take a look if Barbarella is open yet. Another new Concorde group restaurant so probably safe to assume it will be pretty good.

----------


## 89coupe

Some recent places I have enjoyed in no special order.

Lonely Mouth
Lulu Bar
Bridgette Bar
Kama
Fortuna Row
Nupo

I have an Instagram page just for dining experiences if you are interested in seeing the food.

FOOD LINK

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't think Suntan has Instagram.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Peters Drive-In

----------


## ercchry

At his age? Casino buffet… iHop… Denny’s? Tough to find places open early enough for his 8pm curfew at the nursing home  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> At his age? Casino buffet… iHop… Denny’s? Tough to find places open early enough for his 8pm curfew at the nursing home



Phil’s?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Phil’s?

----------


## Darkane

> Phil’s?



Do they still place a pot of coffee on the table? Love that

----------


## killramos

> Do they still place a pot of coffee on the table? Love that



A carafe. But yes.

I love Phil’s, traditional mixed grill is my jam

----------


## Darkane

> A carafe. But yes.
> 
> I love Phil’s, traditional mixed grill is my jam



Carafe? God you’re fancy.

----------


## killramos

The fanciest

----------


## msommers

Cassis
Bridgette Bar
Fonda Fora
Bow Valley Ranche
Deane House
Ten Foot Henry
Alloy

----------


## benyl

You guys are no fun.

https://locations.chuckecheese.com/c...reet-northeast

Look, even 
@rage2
 is parked outside!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You guys are no fun.
> 
> https://locations.chuckecheese.com/c...reet-northeast
> 
> Look, even 
> @rage2
>  is parked outside!



I was just there this weekend for the first time in... Memory. So many head coverings!!!
Then the White Trash, wet cigarette crew shows up at about 15:30.
We had fun but I was major le disappoint that they didn't have Spy Hunter. That would've been awesome.

----------


## rage2

We do the rec room for kids parties now.

----------


## schurchill39

Definitely Bow Valley Ranche House. Then on your drive home call Longview and book in for next year.

----------


## Tik-Tok

This thread is just a disappointing reminder of how poor Calgary's restaurant scene is. I've been everywhere listed (except Eight), and I'm just a blue collar, probably lower class, slob.

Fly somewhere nice for dinner BB.

----------


## rage2

> Check out Wilde, food is decent, and it’s on the top floor of The Dorian downtown. This may or may not be appealing if you work downtown but you should be able to get a table unlike Major Tom’s.



Been there twice now. Food is really meh. The view isn’t great either just because the corner where the restaurant sits faces buildings all around it.

----------


## riander5

> This thread is just a disappointing reminder of how poor Calgary's restaurant scene is. I've been everywhere listed (except Eight), and I'm just a blue collar, probably lower class, slob.
> 
> Fly somewhere nice for dinner BB.



We all know there are no good steakhouses here ok

----------


## mr2mike

Why not a strip joint?

https://stripjointchicken.com/

----------


## 93VR6

My favourite restaurant in Calgary recently has been Carino, it's Japanese Italian fusion which on the surface sounds ridiculous but the food is amazing. 

https://www.eatcarino.com/

----------


## killramos

> Been there twice now. Food is really meh. The view isn’t great either just because the corner where the restaurant sits faces buildings all around it.



Yea that’s literally the first good thing I’ve ever heard about Wilde

It’s just a mediocre Major Tom ripoff

----------


## suntan

> At his age? Casino buffet iHop Dennys? Tough to find places open early enough for his 8pm curfew at the nursing home



I was going to reply last night but I fell asleep.

These are great suggestions everybody. Damn this place has people with good taste.

----------


## bjstare

> Yea that’s literally the first good thing I’ve ever heard about Wilde
> 
> It’s just a mediocre Major Tom ripoff



Isn’t major Tom mediocre at best? Good place to have a drink but questionable food quality, offset by a good view. Or so I’ve heard.

If that’s actually the case, a mediocre rip off of that place doesn’t sound good at all.

----------


## killramos

Pretty much yup. Like their food is fine, but not the main attraction.

It’s just Concorde group

----------


## ExtraSlow

He's going to end up at Montana's and his wife will tease him when he get the big beer, but she won't let him order two.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> We all know there are no good steakhouses here ok



The only honest answer here.

----------


## Hallowed_point

Flores & Pine, Bearspaw. Get out that credit card  :Pimpin':

----------


## msommers

Go to Patricia, AB and cook it yourself haha. The hotel is an experience

----------


## msommers

> This thread is just a disappointing reminder of how poor Calgary's restaurant scene is. I've been everywhere listed (except Eight), and I'm just a blue collar, probably lower class, slob.
> 
> Fly somewhere nice for dinner BB.



Not sure if serious...but Calgary's food scene is pretty good and accessible.

----------


## 89coupe

> Been there twice now. Food is really meh. The view isnt great either just because the corner where the restaurant sits faces buildings all around it.



Whats your go to restaurant?

- - - Updated - - -




> My favourite restaurant in Calgary recently has been Carino, it's Japanese Italian fusion which on the surface sounds ridiculous but the food is amazing. 
> 
> https://www.eatcarino.com/




I enjoyed it there.

----------


## bjstare

> Go to Patricia, AB and cook it yourself haha. The hotel is an experience



Oh yeah, now we're talking.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is that as good as the cook your own steak in Wayne AB?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Not sure if serious...but Calgary's food scene is pretty good and accessible.



It is good and accessible. Literally just good though. Every time I've been out of town for somewhere actually known for it's food, it's been miles ahead of _most_ of Calgary restaurants.

For the record though, for some reason I thought this was a bavarianbeast thread, and it got me thinking how much more disappointing the food here must be to someone with at least 20x my wealth.

----------


## Strider

> Not sure if serious...but Calgary's food scene is pretty good and accessible.



He's saying it's too accessible, we need a Nusr Et.

----------


## Buster

Azure Ridge

----------


## msommers

> Is that as good as the cook your own steak in Wayne AB?



Never tried that one. We stopped there for lunch, that place is also an experience haha.

I still don't know how these cook your own steak places are able to pass health code, given that you cook your own steak.... But it's kinda fun. These seedy small town places are hilarious

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Check out Wilde, food is decent, and its on the top floor of The Dorian downtown. This may or may not be appealing if you work downtown but you should be able to get a table unlike Major Toms.






> Been there twice now. Food is really meh. The view isnt great either just because the corner where the restaurant sits faces buildings all around it.






> Yea thats literally the first good thing Ive ever heard about Wilde
> 
> Its just a mediocre Major Tom ripoff




I apologize, my recommendation was not clear therefore I will provide further context.

From the Merriam - Webster dictionary:

decent
adjective
de·​cent ˈdē-sᵊnt 

4: fairly good : ADEQUATE, SATISFACTORY
"decent wages"

As for the view, it sure beats staring out at a parking lot and it may be unique to someone who doesn't work downtown.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Seedy places are great.

----------


## msommers

> It is good and accessible. Literally just good though. Every time I've been out of town for somewhere actually known for it's food, it's been miles ahead of _most_ of Calgary restaurants.
> 
> For the record though, for some reason I thought this was a bavarianbeast thread, and it got me thinking how much more disappointing the food here must be to someone with at least 20x my wealth.



Yeah I hear ya. Our coffee scene is pretty darn good.

But if Vegas has taught me anything, expensive =/= good all the time

----------


## Buster

I disagree on Calgary having a bad food scene. It's one of the things Calgary has going for it.

Calgary behind in Canada being one of the worst things about it.

----------


## bjstare

TIL there's such thing as a coffee scene.

I assume the cafes are surrounded by vintage-looking bicycles with leather growler holders attached to the crossbar, and full of the handlebar-moustached douchebags that ride them.

----------


## flipstah

> Do they still place a pot of coffee on the table? Love that



They do! I was just there a couple of days ago  :Smilie:

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Go to Patricia, AB and cook it yourself haha. The hotel is an experience



The idea of going out for dinner and cooking it yourself (Korean BBQ etc) as part of the experience doesn't appeal to me. Isn't the idea to relax, maybe put on a nice outfit and let someone else do the work?

I can cook at home for much cheaper. And not come home smelling like smoke after tipping a server 18%+ for the total bill when all they did was bring drinks and show cleavage.

Also second Chairman's, excellent experience/venue.

----------


## Strider

> Never tried that one. We stopped there for lunch, that place is also an experience haha.
> 
> I still don't know how these cook your own steak places are able to pass health code, given that you cook your own steak.... But it's kinda fun. These seedy small town places are hilarious



Cook your own food isn't that unique... you also cook your own food at Korean BBQ or Hot pot places. Unless you actually go back into the kitchen in these places?




> TIL there's such thing as a coffee scene.
> 
> I assume the cafes are surrounded by vintage-looking bicycles with leather growler holders attached to the crossbar, and full of the handlebar-moustached douchebags that ride them.



That sounds a lot more like the art room than any coffee shop I've been to in Calgary.

----------


## Darkane

> They do! I was just there a couple of days ago



It’s a carafe. 

Come on, man. 

/biden

- - - Updated - - -

Do people hate Cattle Baron?

Its always good steak, a reliable joint - Sundance Location.

----------


## riander5

> I disagree on Calgary having a bad food scene. It's one of the things Calgary has going for it.
> 
> Calgary behind in Canada being one of the worst things about it.



Agreed with Buster.

Lots of people here shit on Cowtown but then compare it to places 4-5x its size.

Also Suntan I think for your Bday you should go for Brazilian BBQ. God damn I love B-BBQ

----------


## mr2mike

Anyone else see an niche market for ExtraSlow to expand? Dinner and an art show.

----------


## ExtraSlow

People always enjoy meals more on vacation. No surprise there.

----------


## gpomp

> Lots of people here shit on Cowtown but then compare it to places 4-5x its size.



I find this to be a common trait of Calgarians who don't get out much.

----------


## max_boost

Lol tough crowd to please these beyonders !

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Lol tough crowd to please these beyonders !




Ill stick with Blackfoot Diner. I know my place.

----------


## ercchry

Yeah Calgary is the worst… I hate how I can go to a place that would have Michelin stars if we had them for 1/2 the amount of Canadian pesos as the same experience would cost in pounds if it was in the UK

----------


## max_boost

> I’ll stick with Blackfoot Diner. I know my place.



Next foodie meet stop. Good pie. You better join us  :Big Grin:

----------


## ercchry

> Next foodie meet stop. Good pie. You better join us



Max likes it cause the waitresses wear nursing scrubs  :ROFL!:

----------


## rage2

> I apologize, my recommendation was not clear therefore I will provide further context.
> 
> From the Merriam - Webster dictionary:
> 
> decent
> adjective
> de·​cent ˈdē-sᵊnt 
> 
> 4: fairly good : ADEQUATE, SATISFACTORY
> "decent wages"



Thanks for the context. I don't find it decent, adequate, nor satisfactory lol. Agree to disagree on this one.




> What’s your go to restaurant?



Depends on cuisine? Japanese, I hit up Sukiyaki House most often now that Roku shut down. I started going to Ponshu recently, I consider that "decent" and it's convenient because it's close. White food, rouge is still our go to, and Flores and Pine is decent with a bonus of being close. Pub food, big fan of Blowers and Grafton. I don't have a go to for steakhouses anymore, used to be Ruth's Chris until they changed their meat supplier. That's off the top of my head.

From your earlier list I've been to Lonely Mouth and Bridgette Bar. Was drinking more than eating at both, food was great for the snacking amounts of food I had.

----------


## ercchry

I like the white soy sauce at lonely mouth… great atmosphere too… but felt a little bit like a Shokunin menu knockoff (but more limited)

----------


## flipstah

> Its a carafe. 
> 
> Come on, man. 
> 
> /biden
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Do people hate Cattle Baron?
> ...



I'm ESL I can barely spell carape

----------


## max_boost

I went to rooftop recently. Found it pretty good lol where does that rank for you guys haha

----------


## bjstare

> I like the white soy sauce at lonely mouth…



You would.

----------


## riander5

> I went to rooftop recently. Found it pretty good lol where does that rank for you guys haha



Its great for free AYCE / AYCD stampede events

----------


## killramos

Excellent spot for someone else to foot the bill yes

----------


## Darkane

> I'm ESL I can barely spell carape



Me too. Killy set me straight.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## 89coupe

> Thanks for the context. I don't find it decent, adequate, nor satisfactory lol. Agree to disagree on this one.
> 
> 
> Depends on cuisine? Japanese, I hit up Sukiyaki House most often now that Roku shut down. I started going to Ponshu recently, I consider that "decent" and it's convenient because it's close. White food, rouge is still our go to, and Flores and Pine is decent with a bonus of being close. Pub food, big fan of Blowers and Grafton. I don't have a go to for steakhouses anymore, used to be Ruth's Chris until they changed their meat supplier. That's off the top of my head.
> 
> From your earlier list I've been to Lonely Mouth and Bridgette Bar. Was drinking more than eating at both, food was great for the snacking amounts of food I had.



Rouge was terrible if you ask me, horrible ambiance and the food was so so.

I havent been to Sukiyaki House in ages.

Ruths Chris I could never get the urge to try, reminded me of the Keg haha.

Bottom line is I think everyone has their own opinion.

I do feel Calgary is starting to get a decent selection of restaurants.

For me I prefer quality over quantity, a large plate of food doesnt equate to value for me.

Excellent preparation, presentation & flavour far exceeds the amount of food for me.

Check out the Omakase we did at Unami Noodle Bar, incredible spread.

Unami Noodle Bar

3 posts covering it all

Anyways carry on haha.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Agreed with Buster.
> 
> Lots of people here shit on Cowtown but then compare it to places 4-5x its size.



Size doesn't matter (giggity) as long as there's expendable income.

Nashville, Memphis, Houston, Seattle, Portland all have better dining choices with smaller populations. I've never been on vacation in any of these either (for the "vacation effect"), and most of my work trips were never vacation like either.

I'm not shitting on Calgary, as said it's just "good and accessible".

----------


## bjstare

> Size doesn't matter (giggity) as long as there's expendable income.
> 
> Nashville, Memphis, Houston, Seattle, Portland all have better dining choices with smaller populations.



I don't have a horse in this race, but feel obligated to point out that the only one of those with a smaller (and even remotely close) population is Memphis.

Greater Seattle: ~4mm
Greater Houston: ~7mm
Greater Portland: ~2.5mm
Greater Nashville: ~2mm
....
Greater Calgary: ~1.5mm

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I don't have a horse in this race, but feel obligated to point out that the only one of those with a smaller (and even remotely close) population is Memphis.
> 
> Greater Seattle: ~4mm
> Greater Houston: ~7mm
> Greater Portland: ~2.5mm
> Greater Nashville: ~2mm
> ....
> Greater Calgary: ~1.5mm



Yes, but those are greater areas. How many people are driving from Tacoma to downtown Seattle for dinner? How many people in Crossfield dine on Stephen ave?

----------


## bjstare

> Yes, but those are greater areas. How many people are driving from Tacoma to downtown Seattle for dinner? How many people in Crossfield dine on Stephen ave?



Obivously, very few. I still think comparing a large urban hub (i.e., real city) like Houston or Seattle - or a major tourist destination like Nashville, for that matter - to Calgary is comical, at best.

----------


## Type_S1

> Size doesn't matter (giggity) as long as there's expendable income.
> 
> Nashville, Memphis, Houston, Seattle, Portland all have better dining choices with smaller populations. I've never been on vacation in any of these either (for the "vacation effect"), and most of my work trips were never vacation like either.
> 
> I'm not shitting on Calgary, as said it's just "good and accessible".



Dont care about the food conversation, but you are an idiot if you think those cities have a smaller population then Calgary.holy F.

----------


## suntan

> Yes, but those are greater areas. How many people are driving from Tacoma to downtown Seattle for dinner? How many people in Crossfield dine on Stephen ave?



Well Calgary is special because the metropolis is essentially the greater area too. Like in most places Calgary would be split into five cities at the very least, with Aspen being walled off.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Im proud how throughly we have fucked up this discussion. Everyone give yourself a pat on the back.

----------


## suntan

> Im proud how throughly we have fucked up this discussion. Everyone give yourself a pat on the back.



I'm having dinner in Tacoma, thanks everyone.

----------


## killramos

> Size doesn't matter (giggity) as long as there's expendable income.
> 
> Nashville, Memphis, Houston, Seattle, Portland all have better dining choices with smaller populations. I've never been on vacation in any of these either (for the "vacation effect"), and most of my work trips were never vacation like either.
> 
> I'm not shitting on Calgary, as said it's just "good and accessible".



There are maybe 2 cities on that list I would consider setting foot in, let alone expect a decent meal.

----------


## Buster

Houston has an incredible food scene. Probably top 3 or 4 in the US after sf and NY. Maybe la

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Wow, 4 million people live in Seattle?!!¿?
Gross.

----------


## killramos

> Wow, 4 million people live in Seattle?!!¿?
> Gross.



At least a million of them live in the ditch

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Rouge was terrible if you ask me, horrible ambiance and the food was so so.
> 
> I haven’t been to Sukiyaki House in ages.
> 
> Ruth’s Chris I could never get the urge to try, reminded me of the Keg haha.
> 
> Bottom line is I think everyone has their own opinion.
> 
> I do feel Calgary is starting to get a decent selection of restaurants.
> ...




Or if you really want to ball out, a guy could fill the King Eddy for a private function and open bar. I'm guessing your tab was a tad bit higher than the $95 lunches from back in the day......

----------


## msommers

Next Beyond dinner in Nashville?

https://yycdeals.com/calgary-to-nash...u-D2vsrEDj8Efk

----------


## 89coupe

> Or if you really want to ball out, a guy could fill the King Eddy for a private function and open bar. I'm guessing your tab was a tad bit higher than the $95 lunches from back in the day......



Haha

5 figure bill, glad you had fun, such an awesome event.

----------


## you&me

> Houston has an incredible food scene. Probably top 3 or 4 in the US after sf and NY. Maybe la



You spelled Chicago wrong.

----------


## mr2mike

> I'm having dinner in Tacoma, thanks everyone.



Bad choice my friend, 7-11 in Edmonton. 
Dine in option and very limited seating.

----------


## Buster

> You spelled Chicago wrong.



I'll listen to that argument. Houston is more international/ethnic while Chicago has more fine dining

----------


## you&me

> I'll listen to that argument. Houston is more international/ethnic while Chicago has more fine dining



True. To be fair, I wasn't necessarily questioning your inclusion of Houston, but the ommision of Chicago from the list... Happy to agree that top 5 are probably SF, LA, Houston, Chicago and NY. 

It also depends what you're looking for in a food scene. LA has amazing ethnic food, but for the size and wealth in the area, relatively disappointing fine dining options.

Edit - all of which has a bunch to do with where Suntan should have dinner this weekend. 

BTW - Happy Birthday Suntan!

----------


## suntan

LA (and the greater tri-county area) is so fucking overrated as a dining hub.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Bad choice my friend, 7-11 in Edmonton. 
> Dine in option and very limited seating.



I think he may have accidentally made a clever joke about Seattle/Tacoma and Toyota Tacoma... Maybe.

Either way, Tacoma FD is a fucking excellent TV show!

----------


## Buster

> True. To be fair, I wasn't necessarily questioning your inclusion of Houston, but the ommision of Chicago from the list... Happy to agree that top 5 are probably SF, LA, Houston, Chicago and NY. 
> 
> It also depends what you're looking for in a food scene. LA has amazing ethnic food, but for the size and wealth in the area, relatively disappointing fine dining options.
> 
> Edit - all of which has a bunch to do with where Suntan should have dinner this weekend. 
> 
> BTW - Happy Birthday Suntan!



yup, we're on the same page. no real sense in not doing it as a top5 since those are so far ahead of the rest.

----------


## ExtraSlow

LA is overrated for EVERYTHING.

----------


## suntan

> LA is overrated for EVERYTHING.



Only thing I have truly loved there was The Getty Museum.

Everything else is a fucking shitshow.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Vegas has one of the best concentrations of excellent restaurants imo. One of the few reasons I still keep coming back.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Vegas has one of the best concentrations of excellent restaurants imo. One of the few reasons I still keep coming back.



Preach. I'm amazed that the best steak I've ever had was a dry-aged at Capital Grill. A long way from an overly fancy place, but it sure was incredible.

----------


## sabad66

+1 Vegas, one of the best meals I’ve ever had was at Joes Seafood Steak and Crab in Caesars Palace. I still think about the stone crab, and their lobster tail and filet surf and turf was divine.

----------


## killramos

I really like the idea of Vegas, it checks a lot of boxes for me imo.

I rarely go though, I should fix that

----------


## darthVWader

Is Alloy still good?

----------


## msommers

Definitely. We went a few weeks ago, everything was wonderful except for the gnocchi which were just good (technically perfect gnocchi but flavouring needed more depth). Top notch serving and atmosphere.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

For everyone saying SF is top in the USA, how many years has it been since you've went? I was just there for a week, company expensed trip, ate at as many places as I could and man it was forgettable.

Nashville was far better. So was Vegas.

----------


## 89coupe

So did the OP decide where he was going for his bday dinner?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> So did the OP decide where he was going for his bday dinner?



He decided on Burger Baron. 99th Street in Edmonton.
https://mobile.twitter.com/burger_baron

----------


## Buster

> For everyone saying SF is top in the USA, how many years has it been since you've went? I was just there for a week, company expensed trip, ate at as many places as I could and man it was forgettable.
> 
> Nashville was far better. So was Vegas.



SF is the most over-rated city in the US. Last time I went was pre-covid, and it was already had a pretty solid disgusting shithole vibe.

Overall California is over-rated, and I would never choose to live there.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I like San Diego.

----------


## killramos

I had a good meal in San Francisco last time I was there. Then I stopped outside and I was still in SF and that sucked.

Most disappointing trip I have had in the last 10 years.

----------


## BavarianBeast

The secret is going across the bridge into Sausalito. Scomas is worthy of note

----------


## Buster

> The secret is going across the bridge into Sausalito. Scomas is worthy of note



leaving San Francisco is usually a good idea, yep.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I like San Diego.



Best seaside town in the state. It's the one I'd choose to spend tourist dollars in.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Best seaside town in the state. It's the one I'd choose to spend tourist dollars in.



I've been many times and it's the one place I find myself thinking I could live.
But it's probably that bias thing where you Gail to recognize the difference between living at a place vs _vacationing_ there.

But LoL it just made the Racine & Laramie Tobacconist come up in my Facebook feed. Hands down, the best tobacconist shop I've ever been to. Incredible!
Thanks for listening, Google!

*It's in Old Town San Diego...

----------


## ercchry

La Jolla leaves a lot to be desired culinary wise given the prestige of the San Diego area “village”… was in old town a million years ago, remember enjoying it, but don’t remember any details

----------


## gpomp

> +1 Vegas, one of the best meals I’ve ever had was at Joes Seafood Steak and Crab in Caesars Palace. I still think about the stone crab, and their lobster tail and filet surf and turf was divine.



If you get a chance you should check out the original location in South Beach.

----------


## msommers

> So did the OP decide where he was going for his bday dinner?



+1

----------


## suntan

I went to Nick's Steakhouse. Kids wanted to come and my youngest is picky as fuck still.

I will need to book somewhere with just the wife and myself.

----------


## killramos

That restaurant is still open? Wow

----------


## suntan

Still open, still busy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> He's going to end up at Montana's and his wife will tease him when he get the big beer, but she won't let him order two.



Fuck I was really close! Did you get two beers at least?

----------


## suntan

Hey it's still better than Montana's.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's on the spectrum

----------


## suntan

So am I!

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Only thing I know about Nick's is that they were promoted heavily by Gerry at CJAY92 back in the day.

Any good?

----------


## rage2

Nope. The pizza isn’t bad, that’s about it. I used to go there a lot in my teens, buddy of mine was family friends or related to the owners.

----------


## suntan

I’m not qualified to judge food.

----------


## schurchill39

We used to order from Nicks for delivery all the time working nights. It was a solid meal for that based on what you could order at the time.

----------


## msommers

Nick's has been around for over 40 years. Whatever they're doing, they must be doing it right.

Or money laundering, that's always my fallback answer  :ROFL!:  (damn you Ozarks)

----------


## rage2

> Nick's has been around for over 40 years. Whatever they're doing, they must be doing it right.
> 
> Or money laundering, that's always my fallback answer  (damn you Ozarks)



The service is always terrific there, and the ambience is interesting. That said, I don't think that's what makes it successful for so long. I feel like the restaurant is sustained mainly by the old regular customers. The staff seems to know all the old people by name.

I still randomly try to go for old times sake. And ya, I stick to the Pizza.

----------


## riander5

This thread is really making me want to go to Nicks for my first time

----------


## rage2

I think we should have a beyond foodie meet there next. Recruit some new regulars.

----------


## ExtraSlow

you know I'm down, that's close to me.

----------


## suntan

what the hell is happening.

----------


## Buster

> I think we should have a beyond foodie meet there next. Recruit some new regulars.



 
@89coupe
 approved.

----------


## killramos

> @89coupe
>  approved.



I’m sure they can rustle up a pink umbrella for his liquordrinks

----------


## msommers

> what the hell is happening.



It's gonna be your bday all over again buddy. Except this time with people you like even less

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'd let him drink two beers.

----------


## lasimmon

Doing Alloy for the wife’s bday tomorrow. Menu looks alright  :dunno:

----------

